# How much are you paying rent in Tokyo?



## listerd

Hi I am moving to Tokyo in a few months - how much rent should I expect to pay?

OK, obviously this can range from low to ultra high - but for a decent one bedroom small apartment in Tokyo how much would you budget?

All experience and thoughts greatly received.

Lister


----------



## larabell

listerd said:


> OK, obviously this can range from low to ultra high - but for a decent one bedroom small apartment in Tokyo how much would you budget?


One bedroom? If you don't mind living away from the center of town (ie: Kawasaki, Yokohama, Kokubunji, etc), I'd expect $800~$1000 (USD), depending on what kind of neighborhood and the age of the building. If you feel the need to be in the center of town, maybe $1000~$1500 -- or more if you're looking to live in the same area as Dave Spector ;-).

Rents fall dramatically as you get farther from Tokyo. Depending on what you're looking to do in Tokyo, living in an adjacent area isn't all that inconvenient. For example, you can make it from most parts of Kawasaki to Tokyo station in anywhere from 15 to 30 minutes. And if you take the train, it's not lost time.

Also, if you're willing to live in an older wooden building rather than a concrete-and-steel full-security mansion, you can save a ton of money.

Check out: http://classifieds.metropolis.co.jp/


----------



## listerd

larabell said:


> One bedroom? If you don't mind living away from the center of town (ie: Kawasaki, Yokohama, Kokubunji, etc), I'd expect $800~$1000 (USD), depending on what kind of neighborhood and the age of the building. If you feel the need to be in the center of town, maybe $1000~$1500 -- or more if you're looking to live in the same area as Dave Spector ;-).
> 
> Rents fall dramatically as you get farther from Tokyo. Depending on what you're looking to do in Tokyo, living in an adjacent area isn't all that inconvenient. For example, you can make it from most parts of Kawasaki to Tokyo station in anywhere from 15 to 30 minutes. And if you take the train, it's not lost time.
> 
> Also, if you're willing to live in an older wooden building rather than a concrete-and-steel full-security mansion, you can save a ton of money.
> 
> Check out: Metropolis Classified Ad System


OK that is better news that I was expecting....

So really - living in Kawasaki can save a ton of money? Sounds good.....

Do you find that the transport links work out ok?


----------



## larabell

listerd said:


> Do you find that the transport links work out ok?


Transportation links? You mean like commuting to and from central Tokyo? It kinds depends where you live and where you're going. Like I said in the last post, you can get from most places in Kawasaki to Tokyo station in less than 30 mins. I'd include that in the "work out ok" bin but, like everything else, your mileage may vary. All I can give you is a wild guess, +/- 100% at best, lacking any more specific information. If you're looking for someone to quote a maximum rent and maximum commute time, you're asking the wrong person. But if you come over with an open mind and are willing to trade-off between cost and inconvenience, you're not as likely to be disappointed.

The other thing to remember is that Kawasaki was only an example. If you end up working in Ueno, for example, you might be better off going North of town rather than South. It really all depends what you're planning on doing once you get here.


----------



## MyZeRy3216

*I'm living out of a hostel in Nishi-Kawaguchi, currently... Paying about $23.00 a day for rent.*


----------



## april

listerd said:


> Hi I am moving to Tokyo in a few months - how much rent should I expect to pay?
> 
> OK, obviously this can range from low to ultra high - but for a decent one bedroom small apartment in Tokyo how much would you budget?
> 
> All experience and thoughts greatly received.
> 
> Lister


I lived in a guest house for a while and paid 60,000yen a month, but you can get cheaper places starting from about 40,000yen a month. I then moved into a 1LDK and paid 80,000yen a month, then moved into a brand spanking new with all the mod-cons 1R apartment and paid 72,000yen a month. The 1LDK apartment was in Ikebukuro but a 15 minute walk from the station. The 1R apartment was closer to Saitama but only a 4 minute walk from the station.


----------



## Joppa

Remember, with most employers, your commuting cost (within reason) will be reimbursed in full (i.e. the cost of a season ticket/commuter pass).


----------



## ea1776

listerd said:


> Hi I am moving to Tokyo in a few months - how much rent should I expect to pay?
> 
> OK, obviously this can range from low to ultra high - but for a decent one bedroom small apartment in Tokyo how much would you budget?
> 
> All experience and thoughts greatly received.
> 
> Lister


I was reading somewhere that deposits can be really expensive. Is that true? Does somebody have some experience to share what kind of deposit would be typically required?


----------



## april

ea1776 said:


> I was reading somewhere that deposits can be really expensive. Is that true? Does somebody have some experience to share what kind of deposit would be typically required?



Traditionally it is two months deposit (refundable but don't count on it), two months key money (gift money straight to landlord and non-refundable), and two months rent upfront.

But you can find places with more or less upfront cost. 

However there are now some zero money up-front deals - BEWARE! I moved into such an apartment and got stung when I moved out. They tried to charge me 3 months rent for cleaning and replacing the wallpaper (there was a scratch on the wallpaper in the hallway and because of that they said they had to replace the entire apartment). I negotiated and ended up giving them one months rent extra.

So if you get a cheap move-in cost, also ask them what the move-out cost is.

For this reason it is much more economical to move into a guesthouse. You don't have to pay exorbitant move-in/move-out costs and don't have to furnish it. You can also make some instant friends easily.


----------



## JAiNE

april said:


> Traditionally it is two months deposit (refundable but don't count on it), two months key money (gift money straight to landlord and non-refundable), and two months rent upfront.
> 
> But you can find places with more or less upfront cost.
> 
> However there are now some zero money up-front deals - BEWARE! I moved into such an apartment and got stung when I moved out. They tried to charge me 3 months rent for cleaning and replacing the wallpaper (there was a scratch on the wallpaper in the hallway and because of that they said they had to replace the entire apartment). I negotiated and ended up giving them one months rent extra.
> 
> So if you get a cheap move-in cost, also ask them what the move-out cost is.
> 
> For this reason it is much more economical to move into a guesthouse. You don't have to pay exorbitant move-in/move-out costs and don't have to furnish it. You can also make some instant friends easily.


thanks april for sharing such a useful info.


----------

